# Best baby "doll" for 2 year old



## lylasmummy

Hi ladies, been thinking of something to buy lyla for her 2nd birthday, today we saw a friend and her daughter had a baby born baby, I'd looked at these before bit always thought lyla was too young, but turned out she ADORED it, I've google them and they seem a bit basic, can anyone recommend a good doll that will entertain her for a good while?? She will love feeding it and changing it's nappy n stuff


----------



## Blah11

Honestly, any baby she'll love. Baby borns and baby annabelles are quite good cos they have loads of accessories and stuff. Personally i dont like the babys who pee and cry and all that, i find them a bit creepy. Kids dont need it tbh, they have a great imagination.


----------



## karlilay

I would say try get a soft bodied dolly. My LO seems to much prefer these. 
Her favourite one by far is her 'Little Miss Sunshine'.

https://www.comparestoreprices.co.uk/images/za/zapf-little-sunshine-doll.jpg

It has a remote so its sings/dances/has tummy ache?! 
A hair brush and a little drinks bottle.

Its a lovely doll, and well worth the money :)


----------



## TennisGal

Dd now has three 'babies'-but baby Annabelle is the fave, I think the soft body is a pro in her eyes...! She does, however, cart them all around in the same pushchair, which can mean a trip to a friends can take a very, very long time!!


----------



## caggimedicine

Can you get baby dolls for boys? I suppose I mean baby boy dolls? I'd quite like to get one for Harry but they're all very girly. Sorry for hijacking your thread


----------



## cleckner04

I don't know if it's available in the UK but Emma has a cabbage patch doll that has the same features as her(red hair, blue eyes, etc) And there are a ton of accessories you can buy for them. Emma just uses her imagination and plays fine just with a doll stroller for it.


----------



## Samemka

caggimedicine said:


> Can you get baby dolls for boys? I suppose I mean baby boy dolls? I'd quite like to get one for Harry but they're all very girly. Sorry for hijacking your thread

Yes hun, ELC have lots:

https://www.elc.co.uk/baby-dolls/5531,default,sc.html


----------



## Kte

caggimedicine said:


> Can you get baby dolls for boys? I suppose I mean baby boy dolls? I'd quite like to get one for Harry but they're all very girly. Sorry for hijacking your thread

My Sister got my nephew a baby annabel doll but it was dressed up in blue, wasn't girly. Hope you find one :flower:


OP: Doll wise, I got my LO a doll from ASDA and a tub of accessories and she loves it, feeds it etc and tucks it in a night. She calls it 'Baby' :flower:


----------



## Blah11

Amelie has a few boy babys so yes, theyre easy to find. Shes getting a boy baby annabelle for christmas cos it was on sale LOL


----------



## heather91

Definitly baby alive baby all gone. Perfect for that age and its adorable! X


----------



## mumnbean

I took my lo to the shops and as we were walking through the toy dept she started waving hello to the dolls. I thought it was adorable and let her pick the one she liked the most. It might work, and then she can be put away until her birthday? My lo still loves her doll and it is one that she regularly goes back to.


----------



## Samemka

heather91 said:


> Definitly baby alive baby all gone. Perfect for that age and its adorable! X

Thanks for this, just looked it up & it's PERFECT for my LO! She'll love it!

https://www.play.com/Toys/Toys/4-/1...tml?_$ja=tsid:11518|cat:16151388|prd:16151388


----------

